# Cadillac U.S. sales rise 14.5% while BMW sales slump



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW USA sales showed a deep 18% dive for November, with their year-to-date down 10%, while Cadillac pulls out another good month globally and stateside. 
_
U.S. sales rise 14.5%, with record-breaking transaction prices
Cadillac China passes 100K milestone, reaches annual record
_Cadillac sold 30,849 vehicles globally in November, an increase of 32.8 percent and the sixth consecutive month of double-digit percentage increases for Cadillac, the last five of which have topped 20 percent.

Growth in both of the largest markets powered Cadillac's overall increase. Sales in the United States grew 14.5 percent in total and 17 percent among retail consumers. In the U.S., Escalade sales grew 24 percent, achieving the best November since 2007, and the all-new XT5 crossover had its best month since its launch earlier this year.

In China, sales rose 69.8 percent as Cadillac reached a new milestone. In November, the brand crossed the 100,000-unit mark in annual sales for the first time, setting a new record for calendar year sales. For the year to date, the brand has grown sales 46 percent in China and 10.5 percent globally.

Cadillac's growth included a continuation in its trend of attaining higher brand prestige alongside volume growth. The brand's average transaction price in the U.S. market reached the highest level ever: $53,690 per unit (according to Power Information Network).

"Cadillac's rising product substance is driving consistent global growth, not only in sales volume but also in terms of brand prestige," said Cadillac President Johan de Nysschen. "Additionally, crossing the 100,000-unit threshold in China is an important achievement, as for the first time in our long history Cadillac has developed a second volume hub to support our stronghold in the U.S."



*BMW continues to take a hit in the US for November. Read about it here!*

*Check out Cadillac's numbers for October here!*


----------



## macdragonfl (Aug 12, 2014)

Let's hope that the next 3 series can fix BMW's sales loss. Pity I'm still driving a low mileage e90 and want a new car but won't buy the F30. Both the Cadillac ATS and the Jaguar XE I've driven and would buy over the current 3. Even waited hoping the LCI would be better. The magic is gone, the lower priced, softer 3's filled a market that must be filled now and the people who bought these cars previously feel like they were left out. Apparently I'm not alone.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Proof that there are lies, damn lies, and statistics. Cadillac's YTD USA sales are DOWN from last yet, yet the spin looks at just the monthly data.

I like the new Cadillacs (ATS and CTS at least). My liking something is a sure sign it's doomed if past performance is any indication.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Americans liked that free 4 year 50,000 mile service they were offering. Free oil changes,brake pad changes,etc.. Took that away and sales dropped a bit.

Time to ask for a discount at the BMW dealership. They must be desperate to sell this month with Christmas being this month. Not many people by cars in December


----------

